# ID help



## schutzen-jager (Aug 12, 2021)

blade marked stainless - handle marked JAL -


----------



## KenHash (Aug 13, 2021)

At fist glance it looks like a vintage (1960-early 70s) Japanese fruit/paring knife. 
Likely and export product with that fake hamon. 
No idea if the JAL on the handle has anything to with JAL (Japan Airlines) but the font is similar.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 13, 2021)

I was curious so I did some googling... like KenHash says, it's from Japan Airlines. Here's a set of cutlery with the logo in the same font, purportedly from the 1970s:








Airline Utensils From JAL or Japan Airlines a Midcentury Fork - Etsy


This Flatware & Silverware item by ValorVintage has 8 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Philadelphia, PA. Listed on Dec 28, 2019




www.etsy.com





Looking at the history of the logo, it seems likely your knife is from sometime between 1959-1988, based on this site:








Japan Airlines


In 1959, Japan Airlines adopted a logo that was special to JAL from its creation and introduction in 1959, which is a crane known as the Tsurumaru. It became part of the company for many years to come in its history. The Tsurumaru JAL logo was created in 1958 by Jerry Huff, the creative director...




logos.fandom.com


----------



## KenHash (Aug 13, 2021)

We used to have a set of those JAL knife/forks in the house when I was a little kid in the 60s. 
Metal utensils dissappeared from in flight meals on JAL flights about when the term "terrorism" became common.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 13, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> I was curious so I did some googling... like KenHash says, it's from Japan Airlines. Here's a set of cutlery with the logo in the same font, purportedly from the 1970s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems very plausible - estate owners parents were frequent travelers to the orient back then -


----------

